# Want to Sell P250 2Sum in 9 mm - Like new $525



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

SOLD - I bought a new / unfired Sig Sauer P250 2Sum ( full size frame & Sub Compact Frame) about 2 weeks ago.

Cardboard case.





































I want to sell it for $525.

Will ship to your FFL

Or will meet FTF in Dallas / Fort Worth Area.

:smt1099


----------

